# Shox in the Ring @ Bullymania 2/ Kangol and Shox Updated Pics



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Gorilla's New Pair of Shox- March 17, 2012








Shox in the ring at Bullymania 2 here in Atlanta two weeks ago. He was handled by his breeder, Mike @ Gorilla Kennels. Team Gorilla Camp all day! Woot woot!

Some updated pics of Shox and Kangol playing in the yard. 

















Shox is plotting how to take that stick from Bobo.









This should work nicely









Almost got it.









Mission accomplished but Kangol don't play that ish lol









Gank!









Then they moved on to the rope. Shox gives Kangol a run for his money, but Kangol has also dropped 10lbs so it ain't a bad thing at all!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Good looking pup just be sure you keep him toned when he gets older or i'm going to be pissed


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lookin' good!!
Shox is soooo big now. How'd he show?
White Dog looks amazing with his new sleek look. 
YAY!! for updated pics.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Good looking pup just be sure you keep him toned when he gets older or i'm going to be pissed


Thanks KM! You got it.... Toned it is!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Lookin' good!!
> Shox is soooo big now. How'd he show?
> White Dog looks amazing with his new sleek look.
> YAY!! for updated pics.


Posted just for you girl!!! Yeah he is getting big... Just waiting for the first pop! He is going to be a beast one day lol
Thanks for the comments on Kangol. Little dog runs him from the morning until night haha. Shox was a straight asshole in the ring thank goodness it was only the puppy class, but he has gotten better over the last 2 weeks. Still has the puppy ADD thing going on though, which is frustrating. We'll be in Tennessee this coming weekend so keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Forgot to add this one... Love this pic! So happy both of my dogs are road dogs, they lean with the curves and everything.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!! Thanks for the updated pics!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awww, just for meeeee. LOL!
Hopefully he settles down for the TN show. I'm sure he'll place when he settles into it. He looks fantastic.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shox is too cute!! Kangol is looking good


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes growin up fast! Both are lookin good


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BastienBully said:


> Beautiful dogs!! Thanks for the updated pics!


Thanks you!



EckoMac said:


> Awww, just for meeeee. LOL!
> Hopefully he settles down for the TN show. I'm sure he'll place when he settles into it. He looks fantastic.


Thanks girl!



circlemkennels said:


> Shox is too cute!! Kangol is looking good


Much appreciated girl!



American_Pit13 said:


> Hes growin up fast! Both are lookin good


Thanks, Hols!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So cute, him and kangol look cute together, surprised kangol is ok with him lol. Did he place in the ring? looking so grown up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww love seeing pups get along so well. Shox is looking great as always! Good news about Kangol! Love the lean on in the car too, I am so glad my boy doesn't get car sick like a friends does. that would be the worst!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> So cute, him and kangol look cute together, surprised kangol is ok with him lol. Did he place in the ring? looking so grown up.


Marco was about to hand him a ribbon and then came the gator roll lol.
Thanks!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's such a handsome little weed, he's going to kick butt! 


Nothin' like a pup to whip you into shape. Think he'll be keepin' Kangol on his toes? Lol!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Hope he does well for you Lauren  he looks happy !


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> awww love seeing pups get along so well. Shox is looking great as always! Good news about Kangol! Love the lean on in the car too, I am so glad my boy doesn't get car sick like a friends does. that would be the worst!


I don't know about getting along, but he tolerates him for the time being lol
Thanks girl!



Celestial88 said:


> He's such a handsome little weed, he's going to kick butt!
> 
> Nothin' like a pup to whip you into shape. Think he'll be keepin' Kangol on his toes? Lol!


Thanks sweetie!


----------

